# Womens Hunt (with pictures)



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Well it was almost another tipical hunt at BearCreek it was cold but not windy and this time it was all women hunting. We started out by interducing each other then went into a desucion on gun safety and gun fit and shooting over pointing dogs. Then it was put on all the clothes you owned (or brought or borrowed at the hunt) and sheet shooting and shooting instructions. Dogman was our shooting instructer with BearCreek running the launcher.


















After all the women shot a couple rounds of sheet it was time to hunt. One of the women handlers dad got hurt and couldn't make it so I filled in for her. The women got to hunt over a field trail champion and his son. This is Ch. Springpond Splash with one of his many fine finds and points.









The ladies got to see Splash on another find and backed by his son Jake.









When we started hunting it was cold but before we hit the top of the first hill it seamed to warmed up and the little wind we had quit which made it much harder for the dogs to sent birds. The dogs keep finding birds, the women keep hitting them, blowing feathers out of them, making the birds lock up their wings, drop their feet but due to flack jackets they were wearing they just kept flying. Once they figured how to stop the first one ( all of them shoot at the roosters at once) they started doing pretty good. 









We came in warmed up or cooled off (depending on how many clothes you had on) and had lunch. We had quite a variety of food including some 4 alarm chili from Dogman and incase you wanted to set your mouth on fire he brought some ground up habenaro and tye peppers which one of the ladies put on here patatoes by mistake. She said wow those are really hot patatoes!








After lunch the ladies went back out to rehunt some of the birds they moved before lunch. I stayed at the club house my knee had all it could stand plus Jake had a low suger episode and his mother cut her front pads really bad and the cold sucked the camera batteries dry. The women handler ran one of her 11 month old pups and BearCreek ran his pointer male Peetie. Also some of the ladies said no more misses nice girl and changed to the big guns. I'll give these women credit they really had grit. They wore out 5 dogs one old fart (me) and if we wouldn't have run out of dogs I not sure they would have stopped hunting! For some of them this was there first time bird hunting and one of the gals was the first time she had shot the gun she brought to hunt with and then we talked her into putting up the 20ga and use one of our big guns(12ga.). This is a pictures of our happy ladies after the hunt.









This was the only dog spat of the day after the hunt was over the dogs were tired, also tired of getting there picture taken so Bearcreeks pointer growled at the setter male (ok pretty boy lets get it on this is pointer country) just kidding Rob.









We all had a great time, great meal, seen some great dog work, and maid some new friends. I will not post the ladies names (real or web names) if they want they can. Also this has been a very long day so there will be plenty of (more than my usual) spelling errors.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Cold day to be out, but it looks like everyone had a great time. Wish I could make some of these hunts sometime, it would be fun...much better than fighting the snow and cold up here. 

Is Jayhawker still doing some guiding for Bear Creek?


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank You, Wormdunker for all that you did for these ladies. I wanted to come down and hunt, but couldn't get out of work, so I sent a lady in my stead. What a great picture of her too. She is such a trooper. Once again Thanks and please do it again, next tiem I won't miss it,
Susan


----------



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

I think it's great that you put this outing together for the ladies. It looks like everyone really had a great time. I would like to have gone, but I am just getting started with hunting and getting my gear set up. Maybe I'll be ready for the next one. I'd love to try it.


----------



## dogman (Jul 20, 2001)

I want to thank Bear Creek for hosting this hunt again, and also a special thanks to the dog handlers , and there dogs. A great time was had by all. Also a great meal. Met new friends and revisited with old . Thanks again Rob and Sue.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Just getting back from the club tonight, glad to see everyone had such a great time, to bad more women couldn't make it, WD and Harold brought enough food to feed at least ten more!! I have a few action pictures in the new camera that I will try and post if I can figure out how to get them out of it.  The main thing is I hope everyone learn something about bird hunting and got hook on a great sport. Happy hunting ladies.

P.S. Terry Pete was just letting those long haired dogs now who owns the place.  

Thanks, Rob & Sue


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Rob you have the same camera as I due it should have come with a cord that will plug right in to your computer and you can upload from there. Did Russ eat the left over chili? It was much hotter today than when we ate it! Harold was really impressed with Pette said he really has some wheels. I really was impressed with Pepper thats the first pointer I been around that really wants to be with people she spent the afternoon in my lap and I was cheating on my dogs petting her the rest of the day. Lets just hope next year when we grouse hunt they will remember me and not growl at me again! Make sure and thank Sue again for all her help with the hunt also she did a great job grilling.Oh I forgot next time we due a drunken chicken we need real beer not that light cowboy stuff!


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

WD, I don't know if Russ had any of Dogman's nuclear chili yet or not, but if he hasn't he will be in for a suprise. :yikes: I had some Sat. night before I went to bed, that wasn't the brightest thing I've ever done.  As for the pointers liking you, that remains to be seen, after all you are kind of scarey looking. :lol: :lol: Maybe if you were to get one of those little wash and wear dogs they would take more kindly to you.  Thanks again for the picture, its now proudly hanging on the wall upstairs waiting to be admired by next lunch crowd.

Rob
Bear Creek


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Wormdunker, L80Rider, et al...!

Looks like SO much fun...wish I could have been there. I've been making $$$ sacrifices to the ever-hungry Automotive-Repair gods, so my wings are clipped for now. Maybe next time I'll be able to make it. In the meantime, get into the Great Outdoors and keep doing fun things for me (hunting, fishing, hiking, whatever) - I'll live vicariously through your posts for now! (And I love those dogs - they look awesome!!!) -Christine


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

A big thanks to Worm Dunker, Dogman, LeAnn, Rob and Sue for taking us all on. This was my first time out for pheasant, in fact for any sort of flying targets. I really had a great time! This type of hunting will sure chase the winter blues away. Though it was cold we had a beautiful sunny day with little wind. I don't think anyone really was cold, especially after a bowl of chili at lunchtime!  

The food was really excellent, we were all treated like queens for the day.

I pretty much felt like I was along for the ride, the dogs made all the difference. They were awesome to watch! Thank you! So much to those who brought their fine animals out to show us how it was done.

I was sure glad to meet some new faces as well. L80 Rider is quite a good shot! That's a great picture of Christy too. We all were better shots in the afternoon. The rest of you who couldn't go, wow, ya missed out. Next time one of these is organized you'll have to make it out. Bear Creek showed great hospitality and has a nice comfortable club house too. Don't let the cold weather keep you away!

I would definitly be up for another one of these hunts before the preserve season closes if anyone is interested.


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Ann,
I am really glad all of you ladies enjoyed it so much, I am very jealous. I would be the first one in line if they did it again. I just have to watch my Sat. I usually work in the am. Sunday would sure be great. The Sat I do have off, I arrange out of state hunts. I could probably come up with at least two or three ladies. What do you guys say?
Susan


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just got this from BearCreek it is a picture of his pointer Pettie being backed by a 11 month old setter Lucy. The gals that were there got to see the magic of select breeding from Ch. dogs to inhance the breeds in action. The best part of upland hunting is the dog work. Yes harvesting birds is a plus but to me just seeing good dogs work is a pleasure and just think how much pleasure the owners of these two fine dogs are going to have over the years.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Looks as if a fantastic time was had by all! I loved seeing the pictures and reading the posts.


----------



## csteele (Jan 12, 2005)

I would like to thank Phenix for the information on the hunt. I was not sure about going with so little experience. I had a great time. Worm Dunker I sure hope you do not give up on us women. We need people who understand what it takes to help us on our way. The whole day was so fun. Thanks to everyone. The dogs help make the day. All of the information we received was so helpful. Who would guess a bank manager, a woman bank manager would be shooting and cleaning pheasants.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Welcome to the site and I'm glad you had a great time. I posted your picture with you and your bird on a few different web site and sent it to R.G.S. for their magizine so you should be famos soon! It was very nice to meet you and all the new ladies that I hadn't hunted with before (L80rider is a member of my mothers womens salmon/trout fishing team). I was sure glad you and the other ladies jumped in and cleaned birds because I usually get stuck cleaning all of them just remember next time you clean them again, due it just like they were fish. I know you got a picture for your desk to bad nobody got one with you with your sleeves rolled up with a bird in one hand and that big knife in the other!


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Hello Ladies,

Mrs. Bear Creek here. I forgot that I took this picture of you cleaning birds so here it is. It was nice to not have to clean the birds ourselves for once. Come on back out sometime. It was a lot of fun!

Sue (Rob's wife, Mrs. Bear Creek, etc.)


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Did I mention that EVERYTHING was GREAT??

Small group of Women, but ... we were BIG on learning and hooked on hunting NOW.

Thanks everyone that made this hunt possible. Even the weather gods were in our favor (although it didn't seem like it when we started) It ended up being perfect temp (we were peeling the layers off)

Not bad for a bunch of women that have never hunted pheasant before (except me twice) and most of them had guns they had never shot before. I was the only one that stuck with my favorite gun Rem 1100 20ga youth model. All the rest went for the BIG GUNS (12ga) in the afternoon. I still got my share of the birds down, so you don't have to have the big guns, you just have to be good with the gun you do have. I've used my 20ga for 2 deer, 1 turkey and 5 pheasants, I have a LOT of room for improvement (but that is just more practice) the gun I know can handle it.

Thanks again for ALL the EFFORT that went into making this event WONDERFUL for all of us.
Dogs, Farm, Pheasants, Shooting tips, Encouragement, FOOD (I didn't have the chili) but I heard it was good :yikes: But the Salmon patties, chicken and pheasant, rice and potatoes were out of this world (and not the nuclear bomb my stomach could handle). 

WD the Grouse Throw looks great across my couch (and I get to reminisce about the hunt EVERYTIME I walk past it) Thanks for the prize.

Next time WOMEN, come out in DROVES. These folks really know how to treat you right for a WONDERFUL learning experience.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------

